# Feathers?



## 71nova (Jan 9, 2008)

I am looking to get new arrows and thought I would fletch them myself. While browsing the feathers I noticed right wing and left wing feathers? what's the difference? I am going to shoot a right helical twisting fletch. I was also wondering if anyone else who shoots feathers can tell me if the 4in gateways or the 3 in gateways are better?
thanks


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

For slower bows, feathers are the only way to go. For bows shooting over about 250 IBO, feathers are noisy and tend to fall apart quickly.

Natural feathers aren't flat - they have an inward arc. So if you're fletching a right helical, you want to use left wing feathers. Otherwise, the arc of the feather works against the spin.

When I used feathers shooting recurve, (30 some years), I had enough spin with a straight fletch. I only fletched flu-flus on a helical (actually, a full serpentine) because in my opinion, helical feathers just slow the arrow down. But depending on your arrow set up, you can get some interesting results - noise, dolfin, pitch. So I'd recommend experimenting a little with some different configurations.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> Natural feathers aren't flat - they have an inward arc. So if you're fletching a right helical, you want to use left wing feathers. Otherwise, the arc of the feather works against the spin.


 _(O)_ *WTF???* _(O)_

You wanna splain that to me again?

If you have left wing feathers you use a left wing clamp to fletch with. Putting the feather in the opposite clamp wont solve anything and it will make the feather less likely to stay glued/taped on the shaft from the extra torque your putting on the quill.

Oh, and always use tape not glue. Glue sux and takes forever to dry. Tape is instant and will hold forever.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

recurves are too complicated


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

SilverSmitty said:


> :lol: :lol: idiot with a bow, uncomplicate my compound for me. :mrgreen:


There should be a dumpster out behind Mc Donalds somewhere, that will uncomplicate your compound for you. :twisted:


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> recurves are too complicated


 And very expensive just go look at the 3rivers archery cataloge, I have to go to work today cause this crap ain't cheap! :shock:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

north slope said:


> [quote="idiot with a bow":3s8nnonm]recurves are too complicated


 And very expensive just go look at the 3rivers archery cataloge, I have to go to work today cause this crap ain't cheap! :shock:[/quote:3s8nnonm]

No, you have to go to work today cuz you just got back from a 9 day bear hunt... :roll:

Gas and food are spendy, traditional stuff is way under priced for what you get. But then, you whine about having to spend any money. You tight squeakyass miser! /**|**\


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

:roll:get off the computer and foam my arrows!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

north slope said:


> :roll:get off the computer and foam my arrows!


I got a better idea, come up here and foam them yourself. You need to learn how, and it will only cost you $80 in fuel. :shock:

I'm starting some woods this week, wanna learn how to make _good_ arrows? I might even have some shafts that will work for your bow, all matched and everything...


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Don't do it NS!!! Building wood arrows is a pain in the a**! (Unless you can get Tex to build them for you)!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> Don't do it NS!!! Building wood arrows is a pain in the a**! (Unless you can get Tex to build them for you)!


Sssshhhh! Only you and Zimm know that secret. :wink:


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Get my arrows foamed and while your at it get me a good set of 55# cedars built. Get moving!!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

north slope said:


> Get my arrows foamed and while your at it get me a good set of 55# cedars built. Get moving!!


OK, I'll just take that 20 ga Citori Lightning in trade for the arrows. :twisted:


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

If I don't have arrows I will not shoot a recurve, which will make you sick, so get to work and stop waisting time on the computer. Chop, chop, move it!! You can leave the cedars un-stained cause I want to do them a special camo color. ok. good. great. move it!!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Isn't he a bossy little troll! -#&#*!-


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Now that is funny!


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Isn't he a bossy little troll! -#&#*!-


 I am the boss and you are not going to like it if I fire you! :evil:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I didn't know you could fire slaves...


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Hey silversmitty maybe you should change your name to a symbol like @#$% or *&&^ that would be really cool. :lol:


----------

